# hashimoto's and on 50mg oroxine



## annes (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been feelling extremely tired, sleepy and fatigued. My arm muscle ache, and am unmotivated.

My Tsh is 4.63 Range (0.35-5.50)mIU/L
T4 15.0 Range (9.0-25)pmol/L

Please note this is Australian range.

I am on 50mg of oroxine since diagnosed with Hashimoto's Dec 2007.

My doc says my tsh is in the range and thats that.

My question is, Should i be on more oroxine?

Past medical history, jan 2007 diagnosed with cushings disease/adrenal tumor. I am 30 months post opp.

Sick of feelling tired, any suggestions please

thanks
Anne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annes said:


> I have been feelling extremely tired, sleepy and fatigued. My arm muscle ache, and am unmotivated.
> 
> My Tsh is 4.63 Range (0.35-5.50)mIU/L
> T4 15.0 Range (9.0-25)pmol/L
> ...


Hi Anne and welcome. Gosh, I feel you are horribly undermedicated and this is a pity.

Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1 or less w/ T4 and T3 mid-range or a bit higher.

Have you been seeing the same doctor this whole time? Is he/she not amenable to trying you on an increase of thyroxine to see if you feel better? If not, this is unconscienable in my humble opinion and I would seek out a doctor who thinks "outside" the box.

I am sorry about your Cushings and adrenal tumor. I hope that is all taken care of now?? I had drug induced Cushings from Prednisone. It was NOT nice.


----------



## annes (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been seeing the same doctor. Last week i complained how tired i was and questioned my thyroid levels, his responce was i am in the range. I am doing more blood tests this week.

When i go back for the results, i will see another doctor there who i also see and take it up with him about increasing oroxine. Hopefully he will let me try at least, otherwise i have to wait to see my Endo at the end of Febuary, which is too long to stay like this.

Thankyou for your reply
Anne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annes said:


> I have been seeing the same doctor. Last week i complained how tired i was and questioned my thyroid levels, his responce was i am in the range. I am doing more blood tests this week.
> 
> When i go back for the results, i will see another doctor there who i also see and take it up with him about increasing oroxine. Hopefully he will let me try at least, otherwise i have to wait to see my Endo at the end of Febuary, which is too long to stay like this.
> 
> ...


Anne, do let us know. We will be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## annes (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Andros, sorry you too had Cushings. Cushings is horrible! How are you feelling now?

Update

02/02/10 Tsh 5.89 (Australian range 0.35-5.50)
Free T4 13.4 (range 9.0-25.0)pmol/L
no T3 done

By now i have 0 energy. My doctor increased Thyroxine to 100mg a day. Eight weeks pass and still feel no better at all, but worse. As soon as i eat, i have pain in the chest and radiating to the back. Back to the doctors with these added symptoms and a gastroscopy was ordered. The result showed Chronic Atrophic Gastritis and H pylor bacteria.

I was given Nexium 7 (a course of antibiotics) and wow, felt better within 2days. Some internet research says, gastritis can cause absorption problems with thyroxine? This may explain my tsh elevating?

11/05/10 Tsh 0.4
T4 21.4 (australian range 9.0-19.0)
Free T3 4.7 (range 2.6-6.0)pmol/L

I had a breath test for the bacteria and as far as i know it is clear. I still feel extremly cold and sluggish in the morning.

I am concerned T4 is high and tsh very low. Should i be concerned?

Any advise or opinions would be appreciated. Hope i have made sence.

thankyou Annes


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annes said:


> I have been feelling extremely tired, sleepy and fatigued. My arm muscle ache, and am unmotivated.
> 
> My Tsh is 4.63 Range (0.35-5.50)mIU/L
> T4 15.0 Range (9.0-25)pmol/L
> ...


I believe it may benefit you to find a different doc. Here in the U.S., anything above 3.0 is considered hypo and most of us feel best around 1.0 or less.

I believe you are undermedicated. A Free T3 test would be most telling. This is your active hormone.

This doc is keepin you in a very bad place; I'll bet you are horribly symptomatic?


----------



## annes (Jan 30, 2010)

annes said:


> Hi Andros, sorry you too had Cushings. Cushings is horrible! How are you feelling now?
> 
> Update
> 
> ...


Hi Andros, not sure wether i made a mistake in posting as i go a recent reply to and old post? This post is an update if you can help with your opinion/advise.

Thanks Annes


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Are these your most recent labs from May 10th?

11/05/10 Tsh 0.4
T4 21.4 (australian range 9.0-19.0)
Free T3 4.7 (range 2.6-6.0)pmol/L

If so, I think Andros mis-read. You do not appear to be undermedicated at all.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

HeidiBR - I agree. I see 11/10'.

annes - is that a Free T-4 or T-4. If its a T it may not be of concere, but it its a Free then 21.4 might be, which would mean you are over medicated.

My T always runs higher than my FT in which the doctor goes by FT to adjust my dose. When my FT4 is high out of Labs, I start feeling it - symptoms.

Is it time for you to go for another test?


----------



## annes (Jan 30, 2010)

GD Women said:


> HeidiBR - I agree. I see 11/10'.
> 
> annes - is that a Free T-4 or T-4. If its a T it may not be of concere, but it its a Free then 21.4 might be, which would mean you are over medicated.
> 
> ...


It is Free T4. The Endo and Doctor do not feel concerned. I am thinking to find a new Endo. I do feel better on the higher dose, but still feel the cold.

Would it do any harm apart from feelling the cold, with a high free T4?

My doctor wants to test in 6 months.

thanks
Annes


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Annes, thanks for answering.

If you go up in meds. it will make your FT4 even higher and your TSH even lower than .4, to suppressed levels, which is hyper. Having a high FT4 can cause other thyroid symptoms. You could even become colder or gain weight because being hyper can make a person every hungry, which is two of my issues.

It might be wise to find another doctor. Make sure s/he knows their thyroid business, that is, work with a lot of thyroid patients. I think 6 months is too long for a test especially if your dose was adjusted. Regardless, 6 to 8 weeks is the norm until levels have been stable for a year.


----------

